# Lake of the Ozarks



## S&amp;MFISH (May 22, 2017)

The first weekend in May, Margaret and I went to LOZ. After being trapped at my sister's river house on the Gasconade River for a week during the flooding, I needed to get out on the water. The weekend was great, but the fishing was terrible where I was at in the Grand Glaize arm. Water was chocolate milk colored with lots of debris from the 10+ inches of rain we got here in MO. I only caught four fish all weekend, one being a blue cat. All caught on a texas-rigged 7" Spearworm. Margaret got the skunk. Here are some pics from the weekend.


----------



## Johnny (May 22, 2017)

that right there is what I call . . . . *ONE FINE WEEKEND !!!*

well done




.


----------



## finstr (May 22, 2017)

Blue sky, a few fish in hand, what's not to like?! I'm jealous.


----------

